# AEMT Prep Test Sites



## RieLaine (Jan 25, 2012)

I am taking my AEMT class now. I have been reading all through the forums and can not find a site for AEMT test prep. 

Any ideas to where I can find a test prep for AEMT or should I just study the I-99/85?

Thanks for the input it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Jan 26, 2012)

I too could benefit from any info related to AEMT test prep. I finished my Psychomotor and last AEMT University Final Exams 13DEC2011. Due to financial and family hardships and emergencies, I have not been able to schedule my NREMT exam until 09FEB2012.

My textbook isn't exactly the best one going (published by AAOS) and my Program Director made it clear that he preferred Brady Books' education material but was not able to find a Brady Text/WB compromise that didn't create an expensive, non-standard, proprietary book purchase that the school's bookstore could hike up the prices on so he settled for AAOS.

I'm a little nervous that I'm out of touch with the instruction and material now that over a month has passed. I feel that I'm bright and have always had a decent grasp of the material (since I find it fascinating, this has been relatively easy) but I have a learning disability and a decided blind spot when it comes to the learning-curve with regards to these exams. the "most true answer" are words that have been the bane of my existence since I began instruction as a Basic. 

I'd ask the Program Director but he's moved on and my AEMT instructor was kind of a butthead. You guys have been consistently helpful to me since I joined here so I figured it couldn't hurt to run it by.

Located in Alabama. Peason Vue test scheduled for 1300 on 09FEB2012.

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## RieLaine (Jan 26, 2012)

*Rumor on Test Passed in Alabama*

A friend of mine from Basic class told me today that he heard that of the Dec 2011 AEMT test takers in Alabama only 10 in the state passed. I have not heard back where he got his info or how many took it (would like a percentage). The book that we are using is one that was made for the school and it is a combination of material taken from paramedic and intermediate books. I figure I will study like a I-99 and hope or best.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Feb 28, 2012)

RieLaine said:


> A friend of mine from Basic class told me today that he heard that of the Dec 2011 AEMT test takers in Alabama only 10 in the state passed. I have not heard back where he got his info or how many took it (would like a percentage). The book that we are using is one that was made for the school and it is a combination of material taken from paramedic and intermediate books. I figure I will study like a I-99 and hope or best.



I passed. I was supposed to take after 13DEC2011 but was delayed due to hardship and various health and money issues.

I found out the day before I was set to take AEMT from a former classmate that NONE of them passed. I also feel that my class was not adequately prepared: the instructor was new and green. He was a "highlight passages in the book" type of guy who basically skimmed the books for essential passages and made us mark them, didn't like using the slides and whose anecdotal class discussions were unuseful and contained incorrect information instead of emphasis on better pt care.
He was more concerned with temporary test prep to keep the class grades up instead of NREMT prep. He and I clashed a lot. I caught a lot of errors and tried to discretely correct them/question them at first and was "put down" He took issue with being questioned or corrected. I was dressed-down in front of other students and humiliated for these clashes. I was also in the midst of some personal struggles for which I'd been granted some levity so I kept my mouth shut to administration about these.

To be fair, he had a lot working against him too: the books approved for last semester were the JB Learning books and not the Brady Books, which, in my opinion, are waaaay better. There were problems with his schedule, the school's politics and budget, the newness of the material and slides.

Eventually, I sort of "tuned out" of my class lessons and self-taught. If I felt a lesson in the book didn't adequately answer my questions, I asked my Program Director for clarification or looked up medical journals online on my own time. This was murder on my class test scores since he was doing "Q&A sessions" for the class wherein he'd "rephrase" the upcoming test questions and have the class write down the answers but I passed NREMT with (what I feel) is a good comprehension of the pharmacokinetics and mechanisms of action of my drug pushes, the important details (NEVER DO A SUPRAGLOTTIC AIRWAY ON A PT WITH FACIAL TRAUMA EVEN IF YOUR OTHER CHOICES SEEM LESS DEFINITIVE) and I studied up on my life-span development stuff when it comes to Respiratory and cardiac rates. I forgot my pediatric BPs and that messed me up some.

Remember your drug cards. Remember your respiratory pathophsiology indicators (Kusmauul, Cushing's Triad, etc). Remember your differences in Isotonic, Hypertonic and Hypotonic solutions and what they do on a cellular level to the vascular/interstitial relationship. Remember your BLS interventions.

I get to where I'll go on a Wikki-surf welllll into the late hours, just being fascinated with this material. Get yourself in THAT headspace and out of the "passing this class" headspace and you'll do well. Love this stuff. Live it. Consume it. Annoy friends and loved ones by using words like "hypoperfusion" and "hypoxic drive" in daily conversation. THEY may think you're a total nerd but who cares? I want the guy who watches a movie and annoys his family by saying things like: "That guy looks cyanotic. He's probably experiencing hypovolemia and multi-system trauma from his gunshot wound," and "Why aren't they examining the exit wounds? Who's taking C-spine? WHY DIDN'T THEY PRE-FILL HIS NRM???" on the ambulance that eventually picks up _my_ behind when I fall out. 

This is what made me the ONLY person in my class to PASS the NREMT exam for AEMT. If I'm compelled to say something in conversation about nicotine being a CNS sympathetic stimulant, I'm also compelled to look up the mechanism of action on cholinergic receptors in the medulla to make sure I'm not talking out of my *** when I drop the science on someone. 

I love this stuff. LOVE it.

You can DO this. Don't be dismayed. Don't follow the crowd. Fall in love with the fact that YOU are going to be the "beat cop" at the very crux of where SCIENCE meets daily living. YOU ARE NOT JUST A TECH, YOU ARE A HIGHER CALIBER OF HUMAN BEING AND A HANDS-ON SCIENTIST. Do it!

Go, go, go!!!


----------



## RieLaine (Feb 28, 2012)

*Congratulations!!!!*

Congratulations on the Pass!!! Job well done. Thank you for the help. I bought the Advanced book from Brady along with the workbook and the 12-month access to resource central. Trying to get as much information as I can. You words are very encouraging. I am half way through the semester and dont feel like I am where I need to be in my knowledge base. 

Thank you again for your reply.


----------



## pch (Mar 18, 2012)

emt-national-training.com......as of march 1 have a AEMT test prep.


----------



## pch (Mar 19, 2012)

passed first try


----------

